# Dominant Male Tiger



## anand (Oct 13, 2012)

Bandhavgarh Tiger Reserve, India.

I have been following him in all my three visits to the reserve. On my last visit, I video-graphed his mating session (with a 7D + 100-400 while on an elephant back).


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 13, 2012)

Really nice. I have photographed tons of tigers and other wild cats in zoos, but you are really lucky to be in a place to see them in the wild.


----------



## rpt (Oct 13, 2012)

anand said:


> Bandhavgarh Tiger Reserve, India.
> 
> I have been following him in all my three visits to the reserve. On my last visit, I video-graphed his mating session (with a 7D + 100-400 while on an elephant back).


Lovely shot!


----------

